# Cará



## Poiema

*Arctostaphylos punges*. Pointleaf Manzanita. An evergreen shrub.

Not the best wood for impressive grain patterns. What I like most is the glossy smooth, mahogany red bark.

This slingshot frame has gone though several name transformations. :blush: A major case of indecisiveness! It's a girl thing -I think. But for the purpose of this thread, I have finally settled for *Chará*. Joy. My utmost thanks to the creative and influential ancient Greeks for this beautiful word.

I collected THIS fork many moons ago, while my Weim and I chased storms and played in the rain one Sunday. It was a fork with a lot of issues... Who would want it, I thought. But I loved it, so I chose to gift myself with the task of shaping it. I hoped it would become something pretty later. So I set it aside, waiting to collect a few more hand tools before beginning the work.

The base is very stable. bi-regular for tips. I forgot to measure this frame before sending it off to a good home. Just slightly taller and wider than a Scout, if I remember correctly. Not big, but not small.

My hands only. Coping saw. A carving knife. Carving files. And my first experience with micro-mesh and boiled linseed oil. I'm not quite pleased with the yellowish tones. I think poor photography skills make it worse. But I'm still exploring oils and finishing techniques -a whole bunch of stuff actually.

Thank you for allowing me to share this tiny drop of soul in an sea of mystery, delight, and wonder.


----------



## Resigned User

Wonderful


----------



## Bob Fionda

long waiting for this stunning dancer

lookin' deeper and beyond

hypnotic and sensual at first glance

the motion of the heartbreaking wave

:bowdown:

splendid craftmanship for an awesome natural.



a star was born

:wave:


----------



## SmilingFury

Very nice work. And what better praise than by the man above this post. I second it!!! ( can one second a poem??? Anyway)

Be well and keep them coming!
SF


----------



## slingshotnew

bellissima!!!! Nella prima foto sembra viva come se stesse
danzando.........

Ciao!
gorgeous! ! ! ! In the first picture seems alive , as if
dancing . . . . . . . . .
Congratulations!!! Ciao


----------



## d3moncow

Beautiful! The shape is graceful and flowing. Also, I think the finish turned out well.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Stunning. A very beautiful work.


----------



## CanH8r

Very nice! The wood is amazing but the shape and finish certainly compliments the wood.


----------



## E.G.

Woow, what a nice piece of art Miss. Poiema 

That grain and color between forks are awesome, but end of the handle is for me most attractive -> looks awesome :wub:


----------



## Rayshot

Very attractive. Looking at the base of the handle gives me an idea of the detail work you put in to that one.


----------



## TSM

That's really beautiful! I love the second picture where it kinda looks like it melting with the ripples in the grain running down the front. Very well done, ma'am.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

oh wow... wowzers, that bottom! And the eyes on the forks ! and the form...its alive!


----------



## Can-Opener

Wow!!!!! Very stylish  At a loss for words


----------



## PorkChopSling

Beautiful!! Amazing art with function!! Love the natural contrast and patterns in the fork. Can't wait to see you do next.


----------



## jazz

like a dream!

congratulations and my best wishes!

jazz


----------



## Chuck Daehler

That is packed full of natural beauty you brought to light...great slingshot, great job.


----------



## Quercusuber

This is absolutely STUNNING!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

A POEM in wood. Beautiful!!!!! And indeed it is a joy to behold this slingshot!!

Poor wood grains??? Bad photography skills??? ...Poiema, who do you think you're trying to fool??

Congratulations for this EXQUISITE and UNIQUE piece of art!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tradspirit

The Masters have spoken! What more could I add?? Beautiful!!!


----------



## Volp

You made something magic!

Volp


----------



## rlmlam

wow


----------



## Poiema

*I'm sorry my responses below are MISSING lots of cool emoticons. The software is not allowing any of it. ??*



Widget said:


> Wonderful


Hi Widget! Grazie!!



Bob Fionda said:


> long waiting for this stunning dancer
> 
> lookin' deeper and beyond
> 
> hypnotic and sensual at first glance
> 
> the motion of the heartbreaking wave
> 
> :bowdown:
> 
> splendid craftmanship for an awesome natural.
> 
> 
> 
> a star was born
> 
> :wave:


Reading your kind and beautiful comments brought tears to my eyes. Joyful tears! Truth is, *Chará* dances in the shadow of the majestic *Isis*. It was that magnificent sculptural frame that inspired her to come out of the shadows and sashay just a little today. For the Master of naturals!

Thank YOU for all the splendid work that YOU do, and for your encouraging words.



SmilingFury said:


> Very nice work. And what better praise than by the man above this post. I second it!!! ( can one second a poem??? Anyway)
> 
> Be well and keep them coming!
> SF


Hey SF, Oh my goodness! Wasn't that a beautiful poetic post!! Still feeling the tears. THANKS for stopping by and taking a look! I'll do my best. Too many hobbies and other projects. Definitely not enough sleep. The assistant needs an assistant.



slingshotnew said:


> bellissima!!!! Nella prima foto sembra viva come se stesse
> danzando.........
> 
> Ciao!
> gorgeous! ! ! ! In the first picture seems alive , as if
> dancing . . . . . . . . .
> Congratulations!!! Ciao


Grazie, Slngshotnew. I'm really pleased you are here with us, and happy you like her! Thank you!!! Take care and best wishes to you and your family!



d3moncow said:


> Beautiful! The shape is graceful and flowing. Also, I think the finish turned out well.


Thank you, d3moncow. I like finishes that have just a soft sheen. Manzanita is dense hardwood, so it polishes to a glossy shine with just 600 grit sandpaper. The micro-mesh was a bit more refinement than I needed. But it was a good learning experience for me.



quarterinmynose said:


> Stunning. A very beautiful work.


Ha! Not nearly as stunning and as beautiful as YOUR awesome works!!! Thanks, QIMN. Really thankful for the positive feedback.



CanH8r said:


> Very nice! The wood is amazing but the shape and finish certainly compliments the wood.


Heya, CanH84. Thank you very much. Happy you took a break from those cool glow sticks of yours and stopped by.



E.G. said:


> Woow, what a nice piece of art Miss. Poiema
> 
> That grain and color between forks are awesome, but end of the handle is for me most attractive -> looks awesome :wub:


EG, I'm glad you like it. I had planned to do something else with that standing base, but the little worm glyphs sent me in other directions. Thanks for the kind words!!!



Rayshot said:


> Very attractive. Looking at the base of the handle gives me an idea of the detail work you put in to that one.


Your are so right. I have a small set of regular carving tools. But I couldn't use them. Still too big to get into the spaces and places I wanted. A knife and sandpaper only. Small strips of sandpaper wrapped around sticks and toothpicks. Takes forever. Thanks for stopping by, Rayshot.



TSM said:


> That's really beautiful! I love the second picture where it kinda looks like it melting with the ripples in the grain running down the front. Very well done, ma'am.


Thank you, TSM. Ha! It does looks kinda melty. Manzanita is a little weird imo. Hard to find attractive grain patterns. But the wood is very hard and strong. The gnarled, twisted sun-burned branches are mostly used for bird perches, decorative centerpieces, and aquariums. Not much else.



JohnKrakatoa said:


> oh wow... wowzers, that bottom! And the eyes on the forks ! and the form...its alive!


Hey JohnK! Sp you're saying my slingshot is making funny google eyes at you. Hmmm. And a nice bottom. Hm. OK. It must be a guy thing.

Thank you for the wowzers! And THANKS for stopping by. Appreciate it!!



Can-Opener said:


> Wow!!!!! Very stylish. At a loss for words


Thanks so much, Can-Opener. I get pretty speechless sometimes too, when I see all the awesome gorgeous stuff coming out of your shop.



PorkChopSling said:


> Beautiful!! Amazing art with function!! Love the natural contrast and patterns in the fork. Can't wait to see you do next.


Thanks for the visit and the vote of confidence, PorkChopSling. Really appreciate your kind words.



jazz said:


> like a dream!
> 
> congratulations and my best wishes!
> 
> jazz


Thank you, Jazz!!! Thanks for stopping by, and best wishes to you as well.



Chuck Daehler said:


> That is packed full of natural beauty you brought to light...great slingshot, great job.


Thanks a lot for the positive feedback, CD.



Quercusuber said:


> This is absolutely STUNNING!!!!!! :bowdown:
> 
> A POEM in wood. Beautiful!!!!! And indeed it is a joy to behold this slingshot!!
> 
> Poor wood grains??? Bad photography skills??? ...Poiema, who do you think you're trying to fool??
> 
> Congratulations for this EXQUISITE and UNIQUE piece of art!!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


*Oh my goodness, Sir Quercusuber.* THANK YOU!!!! You truly rock!!!! And I am totally stunned!!! So you're saying I might need to go have my eyes examined?

You have no idea how much I appreciate YOUR beautiful work. I can still barely take my eyes off the *Madrone Pyramid*.

Such gracious words coming from a Masterful Craftsmen. I KNOW I'm not deserving of it, but I sure do appreciate every generous word. Thank you!!!!



tradspirit said:


> The Masters have spoken! What more could I add?? Beautiful!!!


They have indeed, Tradespirit. I'm speechless too.

Thank you for nice reply!! Really appreciate it.



Volp said:


> You made something magic!
> 
> Volp


I am really happy you like it. Grazie, Volp! Ciao.



rlmlam said:


> wow


Thank you, rlmlam!


----------



## Sharker

Very nice frame


----------



## bigdh2000

There are times when the English language does not have the right words. Add to that the complete loss for words when viewing true art, and you have someone completely oblivious to the rest of the world, with their mouth wide open, just staring.

Perhaps the words will come to me eventually...

As for your comments on photography and finish - I have yet to find them to be a problem in this case.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

I am happy, that You bring out that catty, which want to get out of the wood!

Fantastic.

Thanks



Rip


----------



## Can-Opener

Back for another look today. This is just a beautiful work of functional wood art. I enjoy seeing a fork that I would have tossed in the bin brought to life. All done with simple hand tools. It is a very impressive accomplishment. Congratulations


----------



## flicks

What can I add more to the words that already been spoken? Chará is a beautiful piece of art - there is no doubt about it!

Your carving skills are absolutely stunning! You didn't just left the cracks as they are, but you shaped them and incorporated them into the floating lines of Chará! The cracks are rounded at the base, but they are still peaked at their end. I can't even imagine the technique you've used to achieve that. Incredible!! You've created something extraordinary, something magical!

For a rather technical driven builder like me it is hard to believe that something beautiful like Chará has been created just with hands, files and a knife. Manzanita is a pain to work with. It's extremely hard and dense. I'm totally stunned!

I know how close you was to give up the project. Ups and downs all the time. But I was pretty sure that an awesome fork is willing to reveal it's beauty to an awesome artist! Just look how it came out! I agree with Bob - A star was born!









Poor photography skills?? Hey, your photos are perfect! Really!! Nothing wrong with it! I'm just missing a photo of your makers mark - the little dancer!










I know how difficult it is to apply a branding sign on a rounded surface of a finished fork. One of these "You have only one chance to make it right, or your work will be messed up" steps! 

But you did a great job! It came out great and it is looking awesome! I'm looking forward to see it on your next projects!

The size is a slightly larger than a scout. Almost 6.75" tall and 4.5" wide. The bended shape is an eye pleasure and very comfortable to hold. It fits my hand perfectly! Everytime I see and touch Chará, there is a kind of magic around!

Poiema, I have no idea how to thank you for this wonderful gift and for the other cool items you've included in your package! It really touched my heart! Dan is right - sometimes words are difficult. Still speechless!

Thank you for everything, my friend! I am really happy and thanks that you considered the humble place where I live as a good home for Chará! I know that you connect some memories with this fork! It means a lot to me! Be sure that the little beauty will ever have a very special place in my heart!


----------



## Tremoside

Dear Poiema,

When I see such an enchanting work I want nothing else just keep my mouth shut and stare and stare...

But as you spent the time to form this beauty I have to find the time to forming my words to describe what I see and feel when gazed at your work.

What makes a sculpture outsanding is the way it fills the space and starts a communication. Variety of her angles and stories hidden and shown by the shape. Whispering a secret which one evolves into a song that you can still hear even if you close your eyes while touch the shape blinded by enthusiasm.

We always try to find balance. We can force it or we can earn it. You earned the harmony by listening what the wood was telling you. And - "You become responsible forever for what you've tamed."

When you hold a shape like these your hands will remember forever and keep the memory of the flowing structure. The senses will transform their stimuli into an echo.

Hold your head up, és köszönöm az élményt 

Mark


----------



## Peter Recuas

I waited and waited since I saw this for first time and I can not think of words to express myself. . . Beautiful job!

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Poiema

Note that the forum software is chastising me with this message: "You have posted a message with more emoticons than this community allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message". But I have NOT added any emoticons to my replies this time. So forgive me, but it appears I will need to remove some (or all) of the emoticons in the 'quoted' posts again. Laughing... I think it was CO who exceeded his quota with 10 smiley faces.



Sharker said:


> Very nice frame


Thank you Sharker. Truly appreciate the visit and nice comment.



bigdh2000 said:


> There are times when the English language does not have the right words. Add to that the complete loss for words when viewing true art, and you have someone completely oblivious to the rest of the world, with their mouth wide open, just staring.
> 
> Perhaps the words will come to me eventually...
> 
> As for your comments on photography and finish - I have yet to find them to be a problem in this case.


Oh my goodness, bigDH. How very kind you are!!! i assure you, no additional words are necessary. I am encouraged and beyond happy to see such gracious and generous words It means a lot to me. And it is I who seems to be at a loss for words this moment. THANK YOU!!



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> I am happy, that You bring out that catty, which want to get out of the wood!
> 
> Fantastic.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


I appreciate your happy sentiments, Rip. Danke und beste Grüße.



Can-Opener said:


> Back for another look today. This is just a beautiful work of functional wood art. I enjoy seeing a fork that I would have tossed in the bin brought to life. All done with simple hand tools. It is a very impressive accomplishment. Congratulations  (x 10)


Can-Opener, I am truly honored by your kindness.The slingshot community just would not be the same without your presence and phenomenal level of artistry. I don't think I would know what to do with anything more than simple hand tools. Having power tools and sophisticated equipment is one thing. Knowing how to use them effectively is quite another.



Peter Recuas said:


> I waited and waited since I saw this for first time and I can not think of words to express myself. . . Beautiful job!
> 
> Thank you for sharing that!


Peter, I am delighted you are here. You have expressed yourself beautifully. Your kind remarks and your own unique artistry which I appreciate. Thank you.



Tremoside said:


> Dear Poiema,
> 
> When I see such an enchanting work I want nothing else just keep my mouth shut and stare and stare...
> 
> But as you spent the time to form this beauty I have to find the time to forming my words to describe what I see and feel when gazed at your work.
> 
> What makes a sculpture outsanding is the way it fills the space and starts a communication. Variety of her angles and stories hidden and shown by the shape. Whispering a secret which one evolves into a song that you can still hear even if you close your eyes while touch the shape blinded by enthusiasm.
> 
> We always try to find balance. We can force it or we can earn it. You earned the harmony by listening what the wood was telling you. And - "You become responsible forever for what you've tamed."
> 
> When you hold a shape like these your hands will remember forever and keep the memory of the flowing structure. The senses will transform their stimuli into an echo.
> 
> Hold your head up, és köszönöm az élményt
> 
> Mark


My soul sings and my heart is touched. Köszönöm, Tremo. Your lyrical words are a timeless gift.


----------



## Poiema

flicks said:


> What can I add more to the words that already been spoken? Chará is a beautiful piece of art - there is no doubt about it!
> 
> Your carving skills are absolutely stunning! You didn't just left the cracks as they are, but you shaped them and incorporated them into the floating lines of Chará! The cracks are rounded at the base, but they are still peaked at their end. I can't even imagine the technique you've used to achieve that. Incredible!! You've created something extraordinary, something magical!
> 
> For a rather technical driven builder like me it is hard to believe that something beautiful like Chará has been created just with hands, files and a knife. Manzanita is a pain to work with. It's extremely hard and dense. I'm totally stunned!
> 
> I know how close you was to give up the project. Ups and downs all the time. But I was pretty sure that an awesome fork is willing to reveal it's beauty to an awesome artist! Just look how it came out! I agree with Bob - A star was born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor photography skills?? Hey, your photos are perfect! Really!! Nothing wrong with it! I'm just missing a photo of your makers mark - the little dancer!
> 
> I know how difficult it is to apply a branding sign on a rounded surface of a finished fork. One of these "You have only one chance to make it right, or your work will be messed up" steps!
> 
> But you did a great job! It came out great and it is looking awesome! I'm looking forward to see it on your next projects!
> 
> The size is a slightly larger than a scout. Almost 6.75" tall and 4.5" wide. The bended shape is an eye pleasure and very comfortable to hold. It fits my hand perfectly! Everytime I see and touch Chará, there is a kind of magic around!
> 
> Poiema, I have no idea how to thank you for this wonderful gift and for the other cool items you've included in your package! It really touched my heart! Dan is right - sometimes words are difficult. Still speechless!
> 
> Thank you for everything, my friend! I am really happy and thanks that you considered the humble place where I live as a good home for Chará! I know that you connect some memories with this fork! It means a lot to me! Be sure that the little beauty will ever have a very special place in my heart!


Thank you, Sir Flicks. I'm a little choked up and kinda at a loss for words really. But you have been a dear friend and guiding light. Your trust and encouragement have been a treasure.

Not a star. I feel however that I am among stars. And it's a wonderful and magical place. You and so many others, here on this incredible surprising thread. All these beautiful kind-hearted words&#8230; I struggle to find the right words...

True. I hid the dancer. As you already know, she's on the left side of the base. I didn't think you would notice *ツ * BUT I think she may need a little more rehearsal time. Learning and growing, transitioning takes a lot of time and energy.

Thank you.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Look - gasp - meditate. Repeat.*


----------



## oldmiser

Super sweet shooter..what beauty of grains of wood that flow together....This is a real show piece of art that should go into a glass show case

to be admired....very well done.....Thank You for sharing..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## calinb

She's a beauty, Poiema!

And wonderful prose, Tremoside! Are you sure that English is not your home language?



Tremoside said:


> <snip>
> 
> What makes a sculpture outsanding is the way it fills the space and starts a communication. Variety of her angles and stories hidden and shown by the shape. Whispering a secret which one evolves into a song that you can still hear even if you close your eyes while touch the shape blinded by enthusiasm.
> 
> We always try to find balance. We can force it or we can earn it. You earned the harmony by listening what the wood was telling you. And - "You become responsible forever for what you've tamed."
> 
> When you hold a shape like these your hands will remember forever and keep the memory of the flowing structure. The senses will transform their stimuli into an echo.


----------



## leon13

WOW I can't say no more 
So nice and great pics 
Thanks for showing
Cheerio


----------



## telamonio

Congratulations is a unique and beautiful piece of art, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Poiema

leon13 said:


> WOW I can't say no more
> So nice and great pics
> Thanks for showing
> Cheerio


*Hey Leon!!!! *So many thanks for your kind appreciation. Of course you can say more...  Like how magnificently gorgeous all those slingshots were that you saw AND held so lovingly in your hands recently.

Thanks for stopping by. Take care, my awesome slingshot brother. Very best regards to you and your family.



Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Look - gasp - meditate. Repeat.*


Thank you for your kind response, Mr M. Very happy you enjoyed it.



oldmiser said:


> Super sweet shooter..what beauty of grains of wood that flow together....This is a real show piece of art that should go into a glass show case
> 
> to be admired....very well done.....Thank You for sharing..
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Many thanks for the visit and generous praise, OM.



calinb said:


> She's a beauty, Poiema!
> 
> And wonderful prose, Tremoside! Are you sure that English is not your home language?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> What makes a sculpture outsanding is the way it fills the space and starts a communication. Variety of her angles and stories hidden and shown by the shape. Whispering a secret which one evolves into a song that you can still hear even if you close your eyes while touch the shape blinded by enthusiasm.
> 
> We always try to find balance. We can force it or we can earn it. You earned the harmony by listening what the wood was telling you. And - "You become responsible forever for what you've tamed."
> 
> When you hold a shape like these your hands will remember forever and keep the memory of the flowing structure. The senses will transform their stimuli into an echo.


Thank you, Calinb. Really pleased you like it -and of course Tremo's touching sentiments as well.



telamonio said:


> Congratulations is a unique and beautiful piece of art, thanks for sharing it with us!


Muchas gracias, Telemonio. Aprecio mucho sus comentarios.


----------



## derandy

Wow. Amazing how beautiful a slingshot can be....slingshotart


----------



## Ms.Reed

From one chick to another...this is seriously wicked! Loving the curves you brought out of the wood, it absolutely sings. Highest possible compliments paid where payment is do


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL

Beautiful slingshot. You did a good job on the finish, too.


----------



## r4duku

*madness * anic:*???* this is *cará !!! *spectacular shapes,unbelievable :bonk:


----------



## Teach

Beautiful piece of work my friend!


----------



## fishingaggie

Wow! That is gorgeous! I love those tones!


----------



## Poiema

derandy said:


> Wow. Amazing how beautiful a slingshot can be....slingshotart


Vielen, vielen Dank für die freundlichen Worte derandy.



Ms.Reed said:


> From one chick to another...this is seriously wicked! Loving the curves you brought out of the wood, it absolutely sings. Highest possible compliments paid where payment is do


Thank you very much for stopping and by and sharing your nice thoughts, Ms Reed. Very much appreciate having you here with us.



DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> Beautiful slingshot. You did a good job on the finish, too.


Thank you DestroyerOfEVIL. I'm glad you like it. For me, finishing is the scariest most difficult part. I have to take a deep breath and count to ten - a few times.



r4duku said:


> *madness * anic:*???* this is *cará !!! *spectacular shapes,unbelievable :bonk:


Thank you r4duku. I'm VERY EXCITED you're happy. It makes me happy!!



Teach said:


> Beautiful piece of work my friend!


Thank you Teach for the nice comment !!



fishingaggie said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous! I love those tones!


Fishingaggie, many thanks for your honesty and kind words. The colour of the raw wood was pretty amazing as well.

I have a small BB frame that I think I MUST finish soon. Nothing dramatic, but kinda cute. I should perhaps take a photo just before applying any finish to it. It already has I think some unusual character. Creams, soft browns and mauivish-purplish tones are so pretty. Something about it reminds of an ice cream swirl. I never quite know what will happen once oil is applied. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## fishingaggie

We are looking forward to it, Poiema!


----------

